# Yellow lab hybrids



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Same parents... mother was yellow lab. Same dad possibly? Or 2 different males fertilized her eggs. Highly possible.


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Hybrid?


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Mixed with socolofi possibly?


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Socolofi


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The first pic is the potential parents? And offspring below?

Yes, the second and third pic fish just doesn't look right in the face. If you had a more dominant male Socolofi, he might chase away the Yellow Lab male, Yellow labs are wimpy for mbuna. But I suppose this is all speculation. What are all the males are in this tank?


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

This is new tank for them. Was in a tank with about 36 other cichlids. A mix of mainly peacocks and haps 4-6 inches. There was 1 other yellow lab in the tank and 2 or 3 socolofi.
Mainly had
Red fin borleyi 
Venustus 
Red Express
Eureka and german reds
And a few obs
So not to sure what it is.
Face gets a nice grayish blue and the body gets dark yellowish orange at times and its chipping get very sparkly. Pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

But I was saying the 2 in the first pic came from the same brood. Other fish in other 2 pics are new tank mates.


----------

